# Contact switch for my HF DC



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

A friend wanted me to send him some photos of my switch so I thought I would share them with you. 
My HF 2hp DC with a remote switch kept tripping my main breaker. So purchased a $10 Christmas light remote and a $30 contact switch. The green cord was an extension cord I repurposed as a power cable. I spliced in the wires from the remote unit to the contact switch. The white outlet is where I plug my DC into.


----------



## Jakeman (12 d ago)

That's a great idea, thanks for sharing. They do, initially, draw a lot of current. Mine is on a dedicated 20 amp circuit, also with a remote, and doesn't trip that circuit.
I've had to replace the defective on/off switch on my HF unit, as many others have as well. This is the remote I'm using:









Fosmon WavePoint Wireless Remote Control Outdoor Electrical Outlet Switch Weatherproof Heavy Duty 3-Prong Plug-in ETL Listed (Battery Included) 1 Pack - - Amazon.com


Fosmon WavePoint Wireless Remote Control Outdoor Electrical Outlet Switch Weatherproof Heavy Duty 3-Prong Plug-in ETL Listed (Battery Included) 1 Pack - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Has been working well for about a year now - no more running back and forth to the collector anymore!


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

If I used your unit I may have averted having to go to the contact switch. Thanks for sharing. Rich


----------



## Elden Cozort (Oct 30, 2018)

I had to go to the contact switch route. The remote by itself is only rated at 15 A and when I used it directly on the DC, the remote kept burning out and failed. (I don't know if burning out is the correct terminology or not)

It would work for maybe 10-15 starts and then wouldn't.

Richard, I like how you incorporated the plug in the box. Any chance you have a parts list you could share?


----------



## RIchardS (Dec 17, 2021)

Looked for my item number but it isn’t visible. Try looking up Omron MGN1C-AC120
Any 120v contact relay will work. Any $10 Christmas light remote switch will do it as the activator. 
I got mine from an electrical distributor (Edges) in my area. There was an electrician in the store who helped me understand to wire it up. 
Basically the main power to the dust collector passes in line and the magnetic switch connects them when activated.
Bring the photo of my unit to the store with you and they will understand what you need. Then you can always message me and I’ll walk you through what I did to wire it up using a pointer. Good luck, Rich.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Jakeman said:


> That's a great idea, thanks for sharing. They do, initially, draw a lot of current. Mine is on a dedicated 20 amp circuit, also with a remote, and doesn't trip that circuit.
> I've had to replace the defective on/off switch on my HF unit, as many others have as well. This is the remote I'm using:
> 
> 
> ...


How long have you been using the remote switch?. I thought about getting one once but the switch is rated for 15 amps and the DC is 20 amps so I had reservations about using it. The way they have that DC made the switch is especially difficult to get to.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Maybe OT, but my DC is 220V and the switch is awkward to get at. It has its own breaker in the box that is in the shop, so I added a switch in the surfacemold run to the DC where it is easy to reach. I didn't look hard at the store and thought I needed a normal light switch that triggered a breaker. It works fine, but shortly after finishing it, I saw that I could have gotten a 220v light switch rated for the DC current and simplified things (no aux breaker).


----------



## Jakeman (12 d ago)

Steve Neul said:


> How long have you been using the remote switch?. I thought about getting one once but the switch is rated for 15 amps and the DC is 20 amps so I had reservations about using it. The way they have that DC made the switch is especially difficult to get to.


Around a year. Haven’t had any issues with it. Wish I would’ve had it from the beginning, saves me a lot of steps. I hang the remote above my table saw, which is the center of my small basement shop. Once installed, the DC switch stays in the on position so it will save wear and tear on the cheap HF switch ( My switch went bad before I got the remote)


----------

